# Rogue One: A Star Wars Story - Kritiken: Internationale Medien sind gespalten



## Matthias Dammes (16. Dezember 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Rogue One: A Star Wars Story - Kritiken: Internationale Medien sind gespalten* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Rogue One: A Star Wars Story - Kritiken: Internationale Medien sind gespalten


----------



## THEDICEFAN (16. Dezember 2016)

Kann ich beim besten Willen nicht verstehen- rogue one hat vieles weitaus besser gemacht als Episode VII! 
Da versucht jmd produktiv seine Kreativität unter Beweis zu stellen, macht keinen billigen Abklatsch und bekommt von manchen Idioten nur Mist entgegengeschleudert- ohne Worte -.-


----------



## Scholdarr (16. Dezember 2016)

THEDICEFAN schrieb:


> Kann ich beim besten Willen nicht verstehen- rogue one hat vieles weitaus besser gemacht als Episode VII!


Was denn?



> Da versucht jmd produktiv seine Kreativität unter Beweis zu stellen, macht keinen billigen Abklatsch und bekommt von manchen Idioten nur Mist entgegengeschleudert- ohne Worte -.-


Was soll denn an Rogue One bitte schön so wahnsinnig kreativ sein??? Der Ausgang und die Story des Films ist mehr oder weniger klar, das Genre ist uralt und der Film ist voll von Anspielungen auf andere Star Wars Filme.

Und  nur weil manche Leute deinen Filmgeschmack nicht teilen, sind sie noch lange keine Idioten, nur mal so am Rande.


----------



## Urbs11 (17. Dezember 2016)

Hab den Film gerade gesehen.Ist ok... aber naja nicht umwerfend.
Das er von einigen Kritikern als unlustig bezeichnet wird, empfinde ich dabei aber eher als Pluspunkt.
Wenn ich eine Komödie sehen will, kucke ich eine. War ist nunmal nicht lustig und sollte auch düster und dreckig dargestellt werden.
Was mir gut gefallen hat waren die Sets, also Darth Vader seine Trutzburg zb., die Feuerkraft des Todessterns haben sie auch geil dargestellt und natürlich der Droide.^^
Was mich gestört hat, naja was heißt gestört... aber der Film hat halt Überlänge und es gibt quasi keine Minute in dem Film in der es nicht zur Sache geht... was auf Dauer dann doch ein wenig ermüdet.
Und irgendwie fand ich das Bild die ganze Zeit etwas schwammig, außerdem wurde  für meinen Geschmack viel zu viel mit der Tiefenunschärfe gearbeitet.


----------



## Headbanger79 (17. Dezember 2016)

Gestern gesehen und für sehr gut befunden. Es ist halt ein Film im Star Wars Universum, der etwas erwachsener ist, was mir persönlich aber gut gefallen hat.


----------



## RoteGarde (17. Dezember 2016)

Zu viel langweiliges Gequassel, nur die letzten 10-20 Minuten sind sehenswert.

Und  da die Charaktere so flach wie eine Flunder sind, hat man davor auch  absolut nix verpasst (wozu dann eigentlich noch so lange Labern?)

Man wird auch direkt mit dem Ende gespoilert sobald man das Kino betritt, 12 Jahre FSK sei dank.

Irgendwie  war auch die deutsche Synchro besonders peinlich, so lieblos und  gelangweilt zum Kampf aufrufen, das schaffen nur Amateur  Synchronsprecher.

Beeindruckt war ich nur von 1 oder 2 CGI Chars, die sehr gut rüberkamen

Der dreckige Retro Styl von den orignal Teilen fand ich passend umgesetzt.


Insgesamt ist mir das aber höchstens einen Fünfer bei Amazon oder Maxdome wert.

In den anderen Spin off's werd ich dafür aber nicht mehr ins Kino gehen.


----------



## LOX-TT (17. Dezember 2016)

RoteGarde schrieb:


> Zu viel langweiliges Gequassel, nur die letzten 10-20 Minuten sind sehenswert.
> 
> Und  da die Charaktere so flach wie eine Flunder sind, hat man davor auch  absolut nix verpasst (wozu dann eigentlich noch so lange Labern?)
> 
> ...



Hast du den selben Film gesehen wie wir? 

FSK12 spoilert das Ende? Was ist das denn für ein Quark?  zumal man das Ende eh kennt, wenn man Episode IV kennt (außer Details natürlich)


----------



## nerdone (17. Dezember 2016)

Top Arbeit. 



Spoiler



Es ist also jetzt klar das die Protagonistin am Ende stirbt.


 Vielen Dank für diesen wundervollen Spoiler, denn wie sollte der Film sonst garantiert keine Fortsetzung haben können? Ich seh mir den Film dann morgen an und ärgere mich bis dahin.


----------



## SpieleKing (17. Dezember 2016)

nerdone schrieb:


> Top Arbeit. Es ist also jetzt klar das die Protagonistin am Ende stirbt. Vielen Dank für diesen wundervollen Spoiler, denn wie sollte der Film sonst garantiert keine Fortsetzung haben können? Ich seh mir den Film dann morgen an und ärgere mich bis dahin.



Dir ist schon klar, dass die Fortsetzung der erste Film von 1977 ist?  Aus diesem Grund wurde von Anfang an eine Fortsetzung dementiert. Wozu sollte es auch eine geben, ihre Aufgabe war es nur die Pläne zu beschaffen, mehr nicht. Ich war in der Premiere drinnen und kann dir nur ans Herz legen, dich nicht weiter aufzuregen, den das was da geboten wird, ist der Hammer. Er hat, ohne weiter drauf ein zu gehen, die meiner Meinung nach beste Darth Vader Szene überhaupt  Einfach nur super Film, am Ende wurde erstmal gut 1 Minute geklatscht.


----------



## Headbanger79 (17. Dezember 2016)

SpieleKing schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, dass die Fortsetzung der erste Film von 1977 ist?  Aus diesem Grund wurde von Anfang an eine Fortsetzung dementiert. Wozu sollte es auch eine geben, ihre Aufgabe war es nur die Pläne zu beschaffen, mehr nicht. Ich war in der Premiere drinnen und kann dir nur ans Herz legen, dich nicht weiter aufzuregen, den das was da geboten wird, ist der Hammer. Er hat, ohne weiter drauf ein zu gehen, die meiner Meinung nach beste Darth Vader Szene überhaupt  Einfach nur super Film, am Ende wurde erstmal gut 1 Minute geklatscht.



Das mit der Darth Vader Szene unterstreiche ich mal so


----------



## RoteGarde (17. Dezember 2016)

Warum FSK 12 den Film spoilert ? 

Fragt der eine Erwachsene die Kinderschar wie sie den Film fanden. 



Spoiler



Antwort: Alle sterben und der wiederholt das danach laut.



Danke


----------



## Scholdarr (17. Dezember 2016)

Kleiner Tipp:  Immer in die Spätvorstellung gehen, wenn ein Film ab 12 freigegeben ist. So vermeidet man es geschickt, zwischen lauter unruhigen Kindern zu sitzen. Außerdem hat man da so oder so eher seine Ruhe.


----------



## lars9401 (17. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp:  Immer in die Spätvorstellung gehen, wenn ein Film ab 12 freigegeben ist. So vermeidet man es geschickt, zwischen lauter unruhigen Kindern zu sitzen. Außerdem hat man da so oder so eher seine Ruhe.



Schön und gut, aber ich hatte auch schon das Vergnügen nach 22 Uhr mit ein paar besoffenen Halbstarken. Da macht ein Film auch keinen Spass. Alle Zeiten haben ihr Risisko. Ich würde empfehlen zur besten Zeit zu gehen. Meist sind die Filme um 18 bis 20 Uhr rum so voll, dass sich das Publikum selbst ruhig hält.


----------



## Scholdarr (17. Dezember 2016)

Oder einfach warten und in die letzte Vorstellungswoche gehen. Dann hat man wirklich seine Ruhe.


----------



## nerdone (17. Dezember 2016)

"Geändert von RoteGarde (Heute um 15:36 Uhr)																 Grund: Spoiler hinzugefügt" ihr ändert mein kommentar nachdem ihr selbst in eurem dummen Video das ende Spoiler und ich nur deswegen überhaupt darüber posten kann? Aus meiner Sicht wäre eine Entschuldigung eurerseits angebracht. Ich hätte mir dieses dumme Video nämlich nicht angesehen wenn ich gewusst hätte dann das ende zu kennen. Und damit mein ich nicht die Fortsetzung in Episode 4.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (17. Dezember 2016)

nerdone schrieb:


> "Geändert von RoteGarde (Heute um 15:36 Uhr)                                                                 Grund: Spoiler hinzugefügt" ihr ändert mein kommentar nachdem ihr selbst in eurem dummen Video das ende Spoiler und ich nur deswegen überhaupt darüber posten kann? Aus meiner Sicht wäre eine Entschuldigung eurerseits angebracht. Ich hätte mir dieses dumme Video nämlich nicht angesehen wenn ich gewusst hätte dann das ende zu kennen. Und damit mein ich nicht die Fortsetzung in Episode 4.



Wo spoilern wir in dem Video bitte das Ende?


----------



## lars9401 (17. Dezember 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Wo spoilern wir in dem Video bitte das Ende?



Ich nehme an er meint dein:



Spoiler



"Nach diesem Film ist definitiv die Handlung abgeschlossen. Da gibts kein zurück." (11:06)


----------



## Matthias Dammes (17. Dezember 2016)

Und wo ist das ein Spoiler?
Die Handlung ist abgeschlossen und schließt an Episode 4 an.
Das ist seit Jahren bekannt, dass der Film die Vorgeschichte zu A New Hope erzählen wird.
Ich sage weder wie es geschieht, noch was geschieht.
Alles andere ist seine zusätzliche Interpretation.


----------



## Enisra (17. Dezember 2016)

also wenn jemand sich durch sowas gespoilert fühlt hat sich jemand doch bestimmt nicht für Star Wars interessiert wenn dass der erste Star Wars Film ist den jemand schaut und dann wohl auch eher, weil er mitgeschleppt wurde

Genauso könnte man jetzt auch schon in ähnlicher Form Dunkirch spoilern, weil da auch schon bekannt ist wie die Sache ausgehen wird


----------



## nerdone (17. Dezember 2016)

lars9401 schrieb:


> Ich nehme an er meint dein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exakt! Welchen anderen Interpretationsspielraum sollte man hier auch sonst haben? Das sie so glücklich und zufrieden ist und nicht mehr Rebell spielen möchte und dies auch im Film am Ende lautstark betont? Und deshalb kann man dann keine Fortsetzung mehr machen? Ich bin kein Wahrsager und weiß jetzt was passieren wird. Und was Disney davon abhalten sollte weitere Filme mit der Protagonistin zu drehen, weil danach A New Hope abschließt, muss mir noch erklärt werden.


----------



## nerdone (17. Dezember 2016)

Sorry ich hab bereits in den 80ern SW gesehen und wie sollte man auf die Idee kommen dass die Protagonistin am Ende...? Schick mir bitte die Szene in a new hope die dies festlegt.


----------



## lars9401 (17. Dezember 2016)

Spoiler



Mal davon abgesehen, dass sie es schaffen die Pläne zu stehlen (was ja jedem klar sein müsste aufgrund der zeitlichen Einordnung), gibt es nur 2 Wege. Entweder überleben sie das oder eben nicht.

Und da Matthias die Frage auch noch mit seiner Gestik verneint, ging er bestimmt davon aus, dass sie sterben werden.


----------



## nerdone (17. Dezember 2016)

lars9401 schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Dezember 2016)

http://www.boxofficemojo.com/movies/?id=starwars2016.htm

Am ersten Inland-Wochenende 100 Mio. Dollar (!) weniger (!!) eingespielt als EP7. Ein Indiz dafür dass die Seher weniger an Spin-Offs als vielmehr an der echten Fortsetzung der Ur-Reihe interessiert sind.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Matthias Dammes (18. Dezember 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Rogue One: A Star Wars Story (2016) - Box Office Mojo
> 
> Am ersten Inland-Wochenende 100 Mio. Dollar (!) weniger (!!) eingespielt als EP7. Ein Indiz dafür dass die Seher weniger an Spin-Offs als vielmehr an der echten Fortsetzung der Ur-Reihe interessiert sind.



Immer noch der 12. stärkste Kinostart aller Zeiten.
Episode 7 hat halt auch davon profitiert, dass es nach sehr langer Zeit wieder der erste Star Wars-Film war und die Leute entsprechend euphorisch.
Nun hat Rogue One sicher auch dadurch Nachteile, dass nicht jeder mit Episode 7 zufrieden war und vielleicht erstmal abwartet.

Ich sage nicht, dass Rogue One bei den Einspielergebnissen wird mithalten können.
Dazu war E7 mit seinen 2 Mrd. viel zu stark. (3. der ewigen Rangliste)
Aber unerfolgreich wird Rogue One deshalb noch lange nicht.
So lange der Film die 1 Mrd von Episode 1 überschreitet, ist alles in Ordnung.


----------



## THEDICEFAN (23. März 2017)

Es ist leicht eine weitere Superwaffe reinzubringen, anstatt mal zu versuchen, den Star Wars Krieg auf eine andere Art und Weise darzustellen- von Todessternen gab es nun wriklich schon genug zu sehen. Episode 1-3 hat das definitv unter Beweis gestellt. Leute die nicht bereit sind neue Dinge zu versuchen sind meines Erachtens fehl am Platz in der Unterhaltungsbranche^^


----------



## Enisra (23. März 2017)

THEDICEFAN schrieb:


> Es ist leicht eine weitere Superwaffe reinzubringen, anstatt mal zu versuchen, den Star Wars Krieg auf eine andere Art und Weise darzustellen- von Todessternen gab es nun wriklich schon genug zu sehen. Episode 1-3 hat das definitv unter Beweis gestellt. Leute die nicht bereit sind neue Dinge zu versuchen sind meines Erachtens fehl am Platz in der Unterhaltungsbranche^^



GZ
du hast den Film nicht verstanden und nach der Aussage wohl nicht einmal gesehen -.-


----------



## LOX-TT (23. März 2017)

THEDICEFAN schrieb:


> Es ist leicht eine weitere Superwaffe reinzubringen



nur dass es keine weitere Superwaffe ist, sondern die erste, nämlich der Todesstern der in Episode IV: New Hope in die Luft gesprengt wird


----------

